# גמד וענק



## m a r (10/12/03)

../images/Emo187.gifגמד וענק../images/Emo187.gif 
בכיתה שלנו מתחילים לשחק את הגמד והענק. כבר כמה פנו אליכם אבל לא ממש קיבלו תגובות ועכשיו גם אני צריכה רעיונות בנושא אז חשבתי שאולי ננסה לעשות שירשור של כל הרעיונות. ואז מי שיחפש בהיסטוריה ישר יקבל שירשור מלא רעיונות. הולך??


----------



## m a r (10/12/03)

והנה כמה רעיונות משלי 
* פרח עם פתק "בוקר טוב" "יום טוב" וכו.. * סוכריה, סוכריה על מקל, שוקולד על מקל עם פתק חמוד מצורף.. * ביצת הפתעה שתיהיה בתוך קופסא גדולה עטופה * סופגניה בתוק קופסא (או כל מאפה אחר) * שוקו חם בכוס עם מכסה.. * ספר קטן מהסגנון של משפטים לחיים יפים וכדומה.. * תמונה של כל הכיתה במסגרת ולרשום "תמונה שלנו יחד" - מגביר את הסקרנות * שוקולד פרה שמחליפים את העטיפה החיצונית בנייר אחר ומדביקים  תמונה,  ציור של גמד * הדפס של שיר שבו יש את שמו של הענק (למשל: אלינור.. מוטי וכאלו..) * קופסא ענקית ובתוכה גוק-צפרדע- וכאלו מפלסטיק.. * פרחים מנייר.. וזהו בנתיים. מקווה שכולם ירשמו רעיונות. ו ת ו ד ה ! ! !


----------



## h e l e n (10/12/03)

רעיון טוב..../images/Emo62.gif../images/Emo45.gif 
אנחנו גם בעיצומו של המשחק והראש ריק לגמרי! גם אני אשמח לרעיונות!


----------



## T A L 1 2 3 (10/12/03)

כמה רעיונות: 
* סיפור בהמשכים * בכל יום שנותנים הפתעה מהגמד לצרף חלק מפאזל שבסופו של דבר ירכיב את שם המגמד/ תמונה / כל דבר אחר... * לי פעם נתנו קראסון חם וזה היה ממש כיף לקבל את זה - אז אפשר אפילו להכין ממש ארוחה שלמה ולשים לו על השולחן (דוגמא- מיץ תפוזים, קוראסון, בורקס, כמה עוגיות וכו') * חוברת להעברת הזמן בכיתה - תשבצים, סיפורים, חידות ציורים וכו' * שוקו חם (ביום קריר במיוחד זה ממש כיף... - במידה ויש מכונת שוקו בביה"ס) * לשלוח הודעה בפלאפון ממספר חסוי (משהו כמו שיהיה לך יום טוב מהגמד..) * להכין שלט ולתלות בכיתה ("לדני באהבה מהגמד") או לחילופין לכתוב על הלוח


----------



## KarinDi (11/12/03)

אחלה יוזמה 
רעיון ממש חמוד ששמעתי: באחד הפורומים בתפוז משחקים גמד-ענק בדואר. איך נשמע לכם הרעיון? בעיני הוא ממש מצא חן! וכמה רעיונות למתנות קטנות: -לבחור כל יום צבע אחר, ולפנק את הענק בהתאם לצבע (כלומר כמה מתנות קטנות באותו צבע. -לקנות ספל (עולה בערך 5 ש"ח) ולשפוך את הקפה החפ לתוכו. יותר נחמד מכוס נייר. -את אות הספל אפשר למלא בכל מה שרוצים, לכבוד החנוכה: נר קטן מונח על מלא מלא מטבעות שוקולד (כדאי לקנות במשקל ולא בחבילות של עלית!) -להכין שוקולד מיוחד-קונים תבנית של גבס בחנות תחביב, ממיסים שוקולד פשוט, שופכים לתבנית, מחכים שיתקרר ואז מכיניסים קצת לפריזר. -מחזיק מפתחות עם הסבר על השם של הענק. -משחק לוח מגנטי קטנטן, להעביר את היום המשעמם.


----------



## shir123456 (11/12/03)

היי../images/Emo182.gif../images/Emo187.gif 
היי יש לי רעיון ואני מקווה שתאהבו אותו הרעיון הוא...:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז ככה כמו שהיצאו פה לקנות מתנות לפי אותיות הא"ב אז אפשר לתת ממתקים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לפי אותיות הא"ב של שם הילד\ה לדוגמא:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 נגיד יש לי רעיונות לאותיות כגון:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 א-אגוזי ו-וופלים ח-חגיגה (עוגיות) ט-טורטית,טעמי,טופי כ-כיף כף ע-עדשים צ-צ'יטוס ש-שוש (במבה) ואין לי עוד רעיונות לאותיות אז לכל מי שיש מומן להוסיף... טוב ביי ביי


----------



## טיפשה בהכחשה (11/12/03)

עוד ממתקים.. 
אז חוץ מהממתקים ששיר כתבה יש לי עוד כמה[email protected]#[email protected]^@%^ א- אפרופו, אצבעות קינדר, אורביט ב- במבה, בייגלה, ביסלי, בוּמי גוּמי, ביצת קינדר ג- גומי [סוכריות], ג'לית, גליליות ד- דוריטוס, דובונים ה- המבורגר(מגומי), הרשיס, <ביצת>הפתעה, הוּבה בובה=(סוג של מסטיקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ו- חוץ מהרעיון של שיר <וופלים> לא עולה לי עכשיו עוד רעיון.. ז- זוּם (מסטיק) ח- חברים [עוגיות] ט- טוויסט, טווירל, טרופית (אממ.. לא בדיוק ממתק אבל גם משו) י- ? כ- כיפלי ל- לב משוקולד/גומי, לביבה [?] מ- מטבעות שוקולד, מנטוס, מסטיק, מקופלת, מתוּקיס נ- נישנושים, נקניקיה (מגומי<!>) ס- סוכריה, סוכריה על מקל, סיגריות שוקולד/מסטיקים, סופגניה [?] ע- ערגליות, עד חצות, עוגה, עוגיות פ- פרפקט, פסק זמן צ- צ'יפסי ק- קדוורי, קינדר בוונו, קליק ר- ? ש- שוקולד ת- תפוצ'יפס אז זהו.. מי שיש לו עוד שיוסיף


----------



## m a r (13/12/03)

קדימה קדימה, אני יודעת שיש פה המון 
מוחות יצירתיים.. עוד קצת רעיונות לגמד והענק..


----------



## KarinDi (16/12/03)

עוד נסיונות 
-כמה ממתקים עם משפטים חמודים (קח "פסק זמן" מהיום המשעמם, תחשוב חיובי, כי הוא יעבור ב"טיקטק" והכל יהיה "אוקיי" וכן הלאה) -לקנות סוכריות גומי עם הסברים (גלידה- שלא תקפא מקור, לב-כי אני אוהב אותך, בקבוק קולה- טעם החיים וכו) -ערכה של דברים עם השם של הענק: מדבקות, עפרונות, מחזיק מפתחות, ברכה, תליון... -להכין לוח מודעות קטן -להכין טבלת יאוש, עוד כמה שעות /דקות נשארו עד שהיום יגמר -לקנות סטיקרים עם משפטים חיוביים (מוכרים בקרביץ) -בובה קטנה של פיה/כבשים/פרות (9 ש"ח ב"אנטר" קניון עזריאלי) -גרביים!!!! הכי כיף לקבל -קובץ בדיחות


----------



## KarinDi (16/12/03)

עוד נסיונות 
-כמה ממתקים עם משפטים חמודים (קח "פסק זמן" מהיום המשעמם, תחשוב חיובי, כי הוא יעבור ב"טיקטק" והכל יהיה "אוקיי" וכן הלאה) -לקנות סוכריות גומי עם הסברים (גלידה- שלא תקפא מקור, לב-כי אני אוהב אותך, בקבוק קולה- טעם החיים וכו) -ערכה של דברים עם השם של הענק: מדבקות, עפרונות, מחזיק מפתחות, ברכה, תליון... -להכין לוח מודעות קטן -להכין טבלת יאוש, עוד כמה שעות /דקות נשארו עד שהיום יגמר -לקנות סטיקרים עם משפטים חיוביים (מוכרים בקרביץ) -בובה קטנה של פיה/כבשים/פרות (9 ש"ח ב"אנטר" קניון עזריאלי) -גרביים!!!! הכי כיף לקבל -קובץ בדיחות


----------

